# Incredible photography thing



## TheDustyZebra (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm not sure this belongs here, exactly, but this is where the photography stuff used to be, anyway, so I'll start here. If anyone thinks it ought to be somewhere different, I can move it. 

I ran across this on Facebook, and can only find the video as a Facebook link, sorry.

This guy took a Polaroid picture every day for 18 years, until the day he died. He was a filmmaker, among other things, and it's very artistic, and very moving. Just everyday life, little snippets of the stories of people and places, a self-portrait in over 6000 pictures.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154715318727365
			




Here's the website with all the pictures:

photooftheday.hughcrawford.com


----------



## althea (Mar 26, 2017)

How dedicated he was.It is very moving to see his life laid out like that,especially his final days.


----------



## loparent5 (Apr 7, 2017)

It's so amazing that i need to watch it couple of times more!


----------

